# Net TV VS streamers?



## mykuku (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey,
Why net TV when you have streamers?
I'm was thinking on buy Philips net TV but then I saw the option of Streamer .
Streamers are at a much lower price!

thanks..


----------



## mykuku (Nov 10, 2010)

net TV is far better then just a streamer


----------



## askij (Sep 28, 2010)

Why you decided that net tv is far better?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I like Netflix. I can use it on my computers or my XBox.


----------

